# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Last duck hunt of the year for me

## Mike H

Last day of the season down here so even though I was sore from a recent recall out of rugby retirement I headed out anyway. Managed another limit including one mutant looking Mallard which was almost a malanistic example except for some white near its neck suggesting it was just a cross with a domestic duck. Anyway a great finish to a great season.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Mike H,and nice looking dogs you have :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

right you buggers .havin a coupla beers in medriveway supervisng a motor transplant a FMR ive been repeatedly buzzed by two bloody fat smartarse spoonie hens.let me piss laden vocal cords call and all I got in reply was a very low level pass with a cackle like a bloody chiefs supporter!
 any creative /devious ideas to put em in the bloody freezer greatfully accepted.
 the dunee clan must have a couple of good ideas.

----------


## Dundee

You will have to wait for next season now won't you?

----------


## Dundee

kotuku you lucky barstool if i are correct your season doesn't finish till this weekend?

----------


## Rushy

> right you buggers .havin a coupla beers in medriveway supervisng a motor transplant a FMR ive been repeatedly buzzed by two bloody fat smartarse spoonie hens.let me piss laden vocal cords call and all I got in reply was a very low level pass with a cackle like a bloody chiefs supporter!
>  any creative /devious ideas to put em in the bloody freezer greatfully accepted.
>  the dunee clan must have a couple of good ideas.


Bread and stick?

----------


## Dundee

Na duck season finished everywhere but still go an knock the pukekos out will mean more ducks next season

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

should have that first one mounted, its quite a find. Mallards are rare here in Aus, the old man shot a pair of males 20 odd years ago and planned on mounting them. Decided against it and is still kicking himself! Me personally have never seen them (except in NZ)

----------


## Gibo

> should have that first one mounted, its quite a find. Mallards are rare here in Aus, the old man shot a pair of males 20 odd years ago and planned on mounting them. Decided against it and is still kicking himself! Me personally have never seen them (except in NZ)


You keep your bloody tricks over there mate!!! We mount woman and sheep over here not ducks!!!!

----------


## Lentil

> You keep your bloody tricks over there mate!!! We mount woman and sheep over here not ducks!!!!


Mmmm - I wondered why those ewes were walking funny up the Pap hills.

----------

